# Too young to be without sex



## Young 1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey ppl im 24 and married with 2 kids and one on the way i love my wife to death but since we got married her sex drive has been whack she haven't been in the mood as much and every time i ask her for some she say OK but end up falling asleep i tryna be patient with it but honestly don't know if i can. I express to her that i need it at least 3x a week i'm lucky to get it twice a month i understand that she busy with the other kids and tired at the end of the day but whats a man to do please give this young guy some helpful advice


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Young 1 said:


> i understand that she busy with the other kids and tired at the end of the day but whats a man to do please give this young guy some helpful advice



Chances are she is just as horny as you, but sex isnt as much a priority for her. Help her out so she isnt as tired at the end of the day. Some people subscribe to the idea that foreplay to a woman doesnt require physical intimacy and can go on all day long.

Are you willing to accept the fact that you have done something, or stopped doing something, that acts as a pre-cursor to a sexless marriage? You *do* have a role to play in your wifes decreased sex drive.


----------



## rogergrant (Dec 7, 2011)

She may just be tired. Kids are stressful. You may just need to sort of jump in and take it. You say she agrees and falls asleep. There's usually a little window before she's asleep


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

There must be more wrong in your marriage.


----------

